# Does the puppy HAVE to sleep in your room?



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I know many people don't keep the crate in their room. We did and I slept with my fingers through the cage door all night for several nights. Now they sleep on the floor next to our bed.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I have had two Golden Retrievers in the past and have two now.
I don't ever remember being told that the puppies had to sleep in my room.
I suggest a crate outside of the room.


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Maggie has slept in the bed with us since day one and other then thefirst few nights of needing to potty throughout the night she was great! And now Mya sleeps with us as well...the first couple of night she woke me up to go potty but last night she slept through the night! We love having them close by and they love it as well. I do believe it has made our bond tighter but that may not be the case for all dogs. Hope someone has better advice, lol...good luck and welcome!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Congrats on the puppy. Puppy is in a crate at night in your room? I have heard that this can be calming, but personally I kept the crate between the kitchen and family room, and pups got used to sleeping in there at night pretty quickly. Mine started sleeping on the floor in our room after I was pretty sure of potty training and that was generally 4-5 months.

Needless to say they are on the floor no more, so if you don't want to start that, I'd keep them out of the bedroom.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

No... I don't think the puppy _has_ to sleep in your room. If it's making you miserable, crate the puppy in another room. Maggie will pick up on your attitude, so she'll be happier (and bond with you better) if you are happy with your sleeping arrangements.

Don't forget to get up at least once in the night to take her out to potty. At that age, most puppies can't make it all night.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

My dogs have never slept in our bedroom, in fact, they don't venture upstairs at all! That is by their own choice, as there is no physical barrier to them coming upstairs, and I like it that way! Their beds are in the dining room off the kitchen, all washable floors, water bowl for drinks, when we go to bed so do they.

I have an incredibly strong bond with both of my dogs, in my opinion they need to know where their bed is, it doesn't necessarily have to be in your room.

I used to think of all the dogs who live in kennels, and how my dining room was a sight more comfortable than that, so never ever felt guilty. Apart from that, no dog smell in the bedrooms, or embarrasing doggy wind (if you know what I mean!) lol!!!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I find it to create a certain bond between you and the pup. How do wolves sleep? They have a den and they all sleep together. For me this was a bondful thing for me and her. It seemed to calm her nerves down alot and she soon began to ease up a little. Now I can't say this will be the same for you, but for me it didn't bother me. If the dog has to pee, she has to pee, no matter what room you're in she will wake you up. Most young pups can't make it through the night without pottying. How do pups tell you they gotta potty? they whimper... alot. if they dont get the attention, they start barking and wake everyone up. Its just as much easier to have them in the room than somewhere in the house. Just my opinion. Find what works best for you .


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

If you just persevere, in a week or two the puppy likely won't make a peep all night. I think it's nice for bonding purposes and to help her feel safe not to shut the puppy out of your room at night, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

When Chloe was young I did keep her in my room. She was my dog and I wanted her to bond with me instead of the rest of my family because I knew one day I would be moving out.. and I have and now we have the newest addition Cedar. She sleeps in the spare bedroom just inside the door and she can look out the door and straight into our bedroom. So she can still see us and I can still hear her whine in the night to go pee!! We wanted her upstairs because at night time thats where all the animals sleep. I didnt want her to get lonely


----------



## Softpaws (Apr 8, 2008)

Our 18 week old Willow, has her crate in our bedroom. The first night; lots of crying and ever 2 hours she would wake us for a potty. Second night she would wake us every 4 hours. Third night she made it 7 hours. She still will whine sometimes after being put into her crate but then will settles right down. She is lobbying now to just sleep in our bedroom outside of the crate or up on the bed. Another puppy from Willow's litter started in the bedroom but then had her crate moved down the hall and finally to the laundry room because she was a restless sleeper.


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

since the day both of mine came home, they have slept in their own crates which live in the den... We are extrememly bonded and fine. With three kids and two dogs, it is a wild house - I think they like having their own space at night. They do great. 

I think I might like to have them in our room someday... but Sam is 15 months and Skylar is 9 months... they are happy were they are... actually, Skylar would probably be happiest in the screened in porch because she loves to be outside


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Honey has never slept in our room,she doesnt have acsess to the stairs to get there and has never been crated, when she first came home she slept in the downstairs bathroom,as we also have an elderly Great Dane, we never had a problem,she has slept in the same place as jade since 18 weeks but am sure that others will advise you otherwise.
I think whatever works for you will work for your pup if you give it a little time.
Welcome:wavey:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

There is no way I could sleep with a puppy in my room. It is just a calming thing for some puppies and it might be helpful for when they need to go out (you can hear them better) but if your pup is happy outside your room then I personally think that is best.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have always preferred not to have puppies sleep in our room. I believe firmly that they become more well rounded, confident, and flexible if they are not with you 24/7. Sleeping in a crate in our mudroom assures that we, as well as the puppy, get a good night sleep. I can hear them easily if the are unsetlled, and take them out to potty, then back in the crate they go. My dogs grow up to be very friendly, happy, and confident dogs. I will NEVER again allow a dog to become overdependent! (Did that with a dog when I still lived at home, and he went to college with me and lived through my first year of marriage - it was not pretty :no


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum! My yorkshire terrier sleeps in her crate right next to my mom. Until you can truly trust your dog don't let him or her to roam. We made that mistake and there was lots of.... lets just say... STUFF under the bed!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the idea of bonding with a puppy at night, but in practice it doesnt work for us. Our older dogs sleep upstairs in our room, but the puppy crate is downstairs in earshot. It gives the older dogs some space and sense of privilege. Once puppies are housebroken, they join us. Tango, our youngest, is 8 months and has slept on her bed in our room for more than a month now. Finn sleeps at the foot of the bed, and Tally on the opposite side from Tango in his beloved dog "nest". Today, we gave the crate to friends Matt& Brooke as golden puppy Fenway will join them Saturday night, and sleep just a bit outside their room. . .


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Though I love the idea of having our pupper sleep with us, DH said no dog on the bed. Our house is small and we would also like privacy at times , so Sienna sleeps in her crate in the living room. I am also a very light sleeper, so if she was in our room any scratching or shifting in her crate would probably wake me. I can also putt about early morning before going to greet her.

She is extremely bonded to us and knows she is loved. I would say do what works for your family. I have never heard it to be a "rule" that a puppy has to sleep with you.

We got Sienna at 7 weeks and for the first few days I slept out on the couch next to her.

That said, I am not sure what we will do when Sienna is more trustworthy and I hope to be able to give her the run of the house. I don't know what everyone does when they want to "be alone with each other :uhoh:"


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I've done both, and haven't noticed a difference in my relationship with them.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I would say for the first few weeks, yes, the pup should sleep in your room. The pup will need to go out during the night and if she's in the laundry room, you won't likely hear her cry and she may pee in her crate (if you're crate training) or on the floor in the laundry room. I think your house training will go faster if you can hear when she first starts to stir and needs to go out.

If she's noisy in the crate, try covering it with a sheet so she can't see out. If that doesn't quiet her down, say nothing, but whack the crate with your hand.... like the silencing hand from the Universe!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

All of my foster puppies sleep in a crate in our bedroom. All three of my own dogs sleep in there and we have found that the fosters need to be near us and the rest of the pack. If I have an extremely traumatized foster (like my Jasper was), they sleep in the bed with us until they feel more bonded with us and then they go into a crate in our bedroom. It helps that our bedroom is 12x26, so there is plenty of room.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

None of our dogs were crate trained at all. We basically designated a spot in the kitchen for them, and they slept there with lots of blankets and toys to be comfortable. With Bailey the first night I slept on a beanbag chair with her. But no sleeping in the room as a young pup, or even in a crate for that matter, and our dogs ended up loving us just fine


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and Welcome,
I think the bonding will be just as good whether or not he sleeps in your room. The awake time that you spend together is the best bonding in my opinion. Since your four year old sleeps alot in your room then having the puppy in there could make for a short night sleep for you. Maybe if your pup sleeps better in another room then your son will see that and start liking his room better. Good luck and cant wait to see pictures of Maggie


----------



## slowe216 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone,
I really appreciate the feedback. For now I am going to keep her crated in the laundry room at night. I haven't heard any loud crying from there and I do set my alarm for middle of the night and take her out. I'm tired but not as tired as I was when she was in our room.
My hunch tells me that when we are in eyesight, she becomes more anxious at night. So I bought her a stuffed toy with a pretend heartbeat and a noise machine and for now she'll sleep by herself at night. It does make me sad as both of my other dogs (one gone now and one with my parents) slept with me - either on the bed or next to the bed in a crate. This one just can't seem to do it.
We do spend TONS of time with her during the day and I don't think this will be our permanent arrangement. I can see her on a doggy bed either downstairs or in our room when she is trustworthy. If she does fall asleep out of the crate it is usually by our back door so I can also see that being her spot. In fact one night, my husband didn't lock the crate right and she got out and that is where I found her in the am, sound asleep.
Sorry this is long. I'm just having guilt over it but I also think for the sake of sanity and my son's sleep it has to be this way for now. She'll know we adore her


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

slowe216 said:


> Thanks everyone,
> I really appreciate the feedback. For now I am going to keep her crated in the laundry room at night. I haven't heard any loud crying from there and I do set my alarm for middle of the night and take her out. I'm tired but not as tired as I was when she was in our room.
> My hunch tells me that when we are in eyesight, she becomes more anxious at night. So I bought her a stuffed toy with a pretend heartbeat and a noise machine and for now she'll sleep by herself at night. It does make me sad as both of my other dogs (one gone now and one with my parents) slept with me - either on the bed or next to the bed in a crate. This one just can't seem to do it.
> We do spend TONS of time with her during the day and I don't think this will be our permanent arrangement. I can see her on a doggy bed either downstairs or in our room when she is trustworthy. If she does fall asleep out of the crate it is usually by our back door so I can also see that being her spot. In fact one night, my husband didn't lock the crate right and she got out and that is where I found her in the am, sound asleep.
> Sorry this is long. I'm just having guilt over it but I also think for the sake of sanity and my son's sleep it has to be this way for now. She'll know we adore her


I think that your plan is sound, and how much you love her and want to do the right thing is patently obvious. She is a lucky girl.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Just to add, my dogs have never slept in our bedroom...as much as I love my dogs I would not get a wink with them in the bed! The dog we had while I was growing up and other family dogs have never slept in the bedroom and all have had very strong bonds with their owners...mine have the sofa's downstairs and they like it that way, infact they don't venture upstairs at all very much...even with the door to the hallway open they prefer staying downstairs I guess!


----------



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

Bodhi sleeps downstairs in his crate and we sleep upstairs in our own bed. I have always had a rule...no kids or dogs in my bed, that's my husbands special place. I had a pull out sofa in my room for the kids to sleep on if they came through at night and it worked like a charm. Bodhi is like my little shadow and whimpers if he can't find me and so I think we have bonded just fine even not sleeping in the same room. It's what you do with them when they are awake that matters.


----------



## Katherine_A (Jan 18, 2020)

You can train your puppy wherever you want it to sleep. I have trained my puppy and it sleeps in the crate very well. Training plays a very important role.


----------

